# MIM Strats - Cray or J Vaughan?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Robert Cray and Jimmy Vaughan are both reasonable priced MIM artist stratocasters. Aside from the obvious, that one is a hardtail and the other has a vibrato, which one would you choose? Why?

Robert Cray: http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=0139100326

Jimmy Vaughan: http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=0139202305

If you couldn't give a rat's ass about either, well, have a nice day.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Where's the "don't give a rats ass" choice???

I'd pick the Jimmy just cause I personally wouldn't buy a hardtail strat. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Both are sweet! I'd take the Vaughn for those snarly pickups!:banana:


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

Personally, I think the word "Hardtail" should never be used in conjunction with the word "Strat".


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Pedro Strats*

I thought these Mexican stratocasters are not actually made there but assembled in Mexico from prefab American Parts?? Especially the signature strats.......Jimmie Vaughn, Robert Cray
Does anybody know if this is the case?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I thought these Mexican stratocasters are not actually made there but assembled in Mexico from prefab American Parts?? Especially the signature strats.......Jimmie Vaughn, Robert Cray
> 
> Does anybody know if this is the case?


There is the artist models like the Robert Cray which is MIM with premium parts (some from the US I'd guess). IT would run around $750 or so compared to $500 for a MIM standard.. The Custom Artist models are the MIA signature series - the RC Signature would run about 3x+ as much. (In the US $650 vs. $2099)


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Robert Cray!
Hardtail = more twang :banana:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going to go with the R Cray strat, have had a few trem strats but this one looks interesting..


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

I've played both. Jimmy, baby.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I'm going to go with the R Cray strat, have had a few trem strats but this one looks interesting..


tried one the other day ,Just Loved it.
Great choice I was thinking about that one but the price for MIM I don't know.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

JV, because, like mentioned above, a strat just aint a strat unless it has a trem. But I never liked a strat with buckers either... don't mess with a great thing IMO.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd buy the hardtail then swap out the pickups so it sounds decent. I've bolted the trem on every strat I've owned. No use for 'em.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, I lot of people have bought the guitar, took the pickups out and parted the guitar. I thought I had heard most of the parts have the same part #'s as some of the Fender custom shops.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do any of you think a used JV is worth $750? I think it's high.

http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/297617983.html


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess if someone local was looking for that guitar, they are saving the taxes. Otherwise it's a tad on the high side, I'd say $600 to $650 is the best most would do for that particular guitar. Notice the pale necks on them since last year. Prior to that they had the vintage tint which I prefer anywho.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen a Robert Cray for sale around these parts.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

LaRSin said:


> tried one the other day ,Just Loved it.
> Great choice I was thinking about that one but the price for MIM I don't know.


I believe you're talking American parts, assembled in Mexico, so it still gets the MIM brand.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I got a CIJ Fender with Texas Specials. If the Jimmy Vaughn sounds similar, then it gets my vote.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I just love the way the Cray looks. And it's a hardtail.


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I played a JV a long time ago and was pretty impressed with it. The downside was it wasn't available with a rosewood board. I hav'nt played the Cray. but if it sounds anything like RC uses than it must be impressive as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the look of the Jimmy Vaughan. 


Strats can be dead sexy.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i never tried a rc yet, never saw one locally. but i do like the jv- the neck is nice. although i dont use tremelos, and i tension the springs so the bridge is dead against the body, i always figured that the springs and bridge assembly really contributed to the strats sound. 
but robert cray, himself, has a really epitomal strat sound i think-
his tone always seemed to me to be saturated in stratness. 
so now i dont know what to think.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*I have both...*

the JV has top notch US parts but I didn't like the Tex-Mex pups & replaced them with Fralin Blues along with a Fat-o-caster switch (which turned it into a "stealth" strat)--its one of my main gigging axes as I can cover ALOT of ground with it. The RC has (IMHO) one of the best sets of stock pickups I've ever played in a Fender (as well as US fittings), and I have not modded anything on it except for setting up for D'Addario 11s. If, I had to get just one it would be the JV. You can't go wrong with either.:rockon:


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*Oh, and one more thing...*

I simply love the soft V neck on the JV--effortless to play & much preferred over the C's usually seen on MIM strats!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whoa. Over three years old. Someone brought this thread back from the dead.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Do any of you think a used JV is worth $750? I think it's high.
> 
> http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/297617983.html


I bought a used JV on ebay a year ago. Came from the states, never played, hardshell case included (still had the price tag of $149.00 on the case). Cost was $400.00+. Maybe the best deal I've ever made! Absolutely love the guitar.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've played both and I prefer the Cray. Like the PUs in it too. Great neck proflie and a great guitar. I had a Cray on loan for a short time and I owned (and sold) a JV. Cray wins!

I believe you're pretty much looking at a 50/50 split here. You are looking at two guitars that are both great values and highly regarded players. It ultimately comes dow to this. 1) Trem or hardtail? 2) Maple or Rosewood? Are you looking for a good '60s or a good '50s Strat?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've had my JV for 4 1/2 years. Changed the pickups to Fender hot noiseless after a year. The soft V 9.5r, mj frets fit me soooo well. A keeper.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Funny thing is years ago I chose the Robert Cray as my pick and now I have The JV strat and love it...


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd get the jimmy and put a black pick guard on there to make it look crazy sexyyyyyy.


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

jv for in sunburst.


----------



## rednefstarts (Sep 2, 2011)

*Jimmy or Robert*

More sustain and a C shaped neck with the Cray. Soft V neck and obviously a trem with the Jimmy..either one a good choice for the money.Very similar tone in either.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

American standard. It is cheaper and a better instument. Also worth more if you ever sell it. But if I had to choose between the two I would pick the Cray because of the custom shop pup's.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Despite the Teleishness of a hardtail I voted for RC because of the neck. Have a MIM example that has been installed on several FrankenStrats over the years, it's one of the best I've ever played. A nice full "C" that's chunkier than a '60 Relic but isn't too fat and has the perfect taper. Dark RW board, 9.5" radius and fretwire that's ever-so-slightly-taller than vintage. Yummy.


----------

